# I Think I Got A Lemon



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello all,
My name is Terry and I recently (February 2007) purchased a 31RQS TT. Before I bought, I did months of research and I found that the RSQ had everything that I wanted and more. But I must say, I am extremely disappointed with my unit. From the second day that I had it, I started having problems. The tire tread separated from one of the tires, the door latch that holds the door open snapped in two, one of the back windows is stuck closed, the spare tire cover blew off on the way home from picking it up, the first time I opened the slide out, it ripped the carpet, the first time I broke down the table for someone to sleep on it, the base that holds the pole came completely off the floor (screws still in the floor....ahhh you would think that the screw heads would be larger than the holes in the base), and now the white vinyl paper (or what ever the crap is that they use to cover the framing of the cabinets) is peeling away from the wood. What kind manufacturing company is Keystone? I mean, you spend thousands of dollars to purchase a quality TT and you get crap in return. Is anyone else having any of these same issues?

On a separate note, I am having all kinds of swaying problems. I have a 07 Nissan Titan CC SE with tow package combined with the Reese HP Duel Cam. I realize now, after reading several topics in this forum, that I have too small of a truck, but the company where I purchased the unit said that I would not have any issues with towing the TT. You would think that they would have known that the wheel base of my TV was too short to pull a 35 foot TT. I'm so upset!!!! Now, my wife won't even go camping anymore. AGH!!!!

Oh...btw...Is anyone else having problems with the Formaldehyde smell???? It's terrible! I'm in the camper for 30 seconds and my nose, throat and eyes are burning.

Sorry for being so negative, but I have not found any reasons to be positive so far.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

First of all, WELCOME!

Tires are a hot topic around here. Many Outbackers have had issues with them. I have the same unit as yours and I've not noticed any undue wear on my tires. Definitely get them exchanged. Your dealer should take care of them.

Door latch can easily be replaced.

I'm assuming a screw or nail caught your carpet. That, too, can be replaced.

It also seems to be somewhat common for the screws holding the table leg support to be mis-sized. Replaceable, too.

I'm not sure about the cabinets peeling. I believe others have had similar problems, though, and you'll be hearing from them as well.

That being said, my unit, an 06 31RQS has had none of these problems. Maybe mine was built on a Wednesday instead of a Friday or Monday.









I know it's exasperating to have some problems with a brand new unit, but rest assured, they are repairable. And it shouldn't cost you anything other than a little time and effort in getting your Sydney back to the dealer.

Yes, there are some quality control issues with Keystone. As there are with any other brand of travel trailer. Even some of the high dollar Class A's.

Make a list of everything you see wrong with the trailer, get it back to your dealer, and have them take care of it.

Then, go camping.

Don't let some issues that are easily taken care of dissuade you from what is important. Having a great time with your family.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, you found us! That's a good reason!









Seriously though, it does not sound like you got one of the better examples of the line. That said, some of the things you mentioned (i.e.: the spare tire cover) are pretty minor problems, and to me would not be worth a lot of grief. Some of the other issues (torn carpet, table mounting, wall coverings) are certainly something I would get worked up over. I would recommend getting in coontact with 'Team Challenger' at Keystone and working with them. And remember, you catch more flies with honey!

As far as the Titan goes, in my opinion the 31RQS is too much trailer for the truck (and I own one!). There are people here that have just that combination, and have been very happy with it, but to me it's too big. And the problem is not wheelbase. The Titan is as long as most anything out there. It does not, however, have the load capacity for a really big trailer. We pull a 28RS-DS - not a small trailer itself - and it does a superb job. But the 31RQS is a much bigger and heavier rig.

In any case, you should not be having "all kinds of swaying problems" with the Titan and a Reese Dual-Cam. My only suggestion there is that the Reese is not tuned properly. Frankly, if the dealer that told you your Titan was a good match is the same dealer that set up the hitch, that would not surprise me at all! In any case, spend some time getting to know and understand the setup, and make sure it's all correct. The sway problems should go away.

Good luck, and keep us posted. There are a lot of very smart, and very experienced people around here. I'm sure that with a little patience we can help you get it all sorted out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The smell will go away -- leave the unit open as much as you can -- everyone -- EEVERYONE has that problem -- its the glue that they use in the wallpaper and the carpet --

Mine took about 5 days to dissipate -- (and actually I miss the smell and the fuzzy feeling i use to get)

But like everyone else has said so far - they are small problems -- and familiar to most of us...

Keep good notes and good receipts just in case you need to file a claim under your states LEMON law -- but really -- these problems are thankfully just more nuisances then severe ....

sorry that the dealer lied to you to make a sale -- the first dealer i went to told me that I could tow my 23RS with a 2004 Jeep Wrangler with no problem (don't worry about the safety or GVWR issues!!!!) .. to be honest -- i think if i had showed up witha John Deere riding lawnmower they would have said anything to make a sale...

and finally -- PLEASE tell me that the same fool that told you you could tow easily with a TITAN was not the same guy who set up your hitch for you??!!!

REESE estimates that over 92% of hitches leaving the dealership is NOT installed (TUNED) corectly .. lets face it -- the dealers job is to get your money .. and get you out.... it took me about 2 hours to finally get mine adjusted correctly -- and I had to do the adjustment 3 or 4 times to get it right ...


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I heard that China will be producing a TT to be sold through our favorite store. Japan is also thinking of establishing a TT plant in the US to make a quality, but low cost TT.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> The smell will go away -- leave the unit open as much as you can -- everyone -- EEVERYONE has that problem -- its the glue that they use in the wallpaper and the carpet --
> 
> Mine took about 5 days to dissipate -- (and actually I miss the smell and the fuzzy feeling i use to get)
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses. That was quick! I understand what you all are trying to say about these being minor issues and I agree with some of them. The problem that I have is that if I am having these minor problems now, and what I would consider "initial quality", then what major issues will be coming my way in the future?

Yes, the same person that told me that my truck to tow the TT is the same dealership that rigged the hitching and sway control system.

I think the cabinet issue is my biggest disappointment. I really liked the cabinets in the unit, and now I wonder how long they will actually last. It is practically everyone of them. They are either peeling or bubbling.

Anyway, thanks again for such quick responses to my posting. I will keep you posted of what happens.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Man, I can understand why you would be so frustrated. Most of what I have to say would just parrot what others have said. I thought I might offer a couple of observations and suggestions:

1. Missing Cover
Tell the dealer and get them to replace it. It should have been attached solidly for your trip home. IMHO that is a dealership issue, since they "installed" it.

2. Table
That should be fixed under warranty unless you played Gorilla with it. Judging by what others have said about similar experiences I would think the dealership should fix this with no problem.

3. Smell
ALL and I do mean ALL new RVs smell when they are first built. This also happens in "stick-built" homes, just not as much. The difference between the two is that stick-built homes are pretty much open during most of the construction process, giving the gases a place to dissipate. As someone else suggested, leaving the trailer open as much as possible is the best way to cure this. You may want to install a couple of MaxAir vent covers. They are relatively inexpensive, simple to install and you can leave the vents opened without rain, unless it is coming in sideways.

4. Sway
As much as I advocate the capabilities of the lighter half-tons, that is still a lot of trailer for the truck. That being said, it isn't hopeless at all. Remember, many salesman have no idea what it takes to tow a trailer and will say ANYTHING to get the sale. I agree with the "John Deere Lawn Tractor" analogy because I have seen some very underpowered tow vehicles.

First: Check the hitch setup. There are lots of postings about this very subject on this site. Be prepared to work with it until you get it right. I would find a nice, level parking lot and bring appropriately sized wrenches. Start working with it until you get the truck and trailer both level.

Second: Sway cannot be stopped by friction brakes. Friction only slows the oscillations, it doesn't really help a lot.

Third: If you are still concerned about sway you should consider installing a Hensley Arrow Hitch. This reliably eliminates the sway AND you will be the envy of everyone else. ZoomZoom has this same setup and he swears by it.

5. You are in the the very best place to get honest, experienced answers. Never hesitate to ask since it is likely someone has already encountered and solved your problem and will be willing to help. It isn't that we are "knowitalls", it's just that we want everyone to have a fun and positive experience with their camping. We aren't owned or supported by Keystone, Outback or Thor BUT we do know they read our posts and they have a generally good reputation for listening.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!!!








Sorry to hear of the problems....









Ok, now let's get them into categories and get them fixed (I noticed you even had them organized that way already):

1. Warranty issues: Get those identified and documented and fixed. You got lots of good suggestions above. I usually fix small things myself (like screws), but in your case with broken pieces and torn carpeting, let the dealer do it.

2. Tow Vehicle/Setup: If you stay with the Titan (which I'm assuming you want since it is an 07), check that WDH setup. Mine was setup poorly by the dealer as well and if setup incorrectly will not reduce sway at all!!! Trust me, I've been there and feel for you. Resetting the hitch is as easy as loosening a couple nuts and retightening them... Really easy... I did the adjustment in a rest area on the side of I-75!









3. General TT issues: Wouldn't it be nice if they could get glue that didn't contain formeldahyde?!?!








Let the unit air out for several weeks (Get vent covers so you don't wash out the inside instead!







).

Ok, finally, you need to work on your DW. I'm assuming the sway has scared her off... Get that fixed and then take her on som short trips to convince her it is ok. Then get to camping!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with all. There seems to be one or two every now and again that Gilligan got to. It is frustrating, yes I agree. But don't lose heart. Your under warranty and should be able to get all those things fixed.

Go through your unit again and document everything you can possibly find. Take pictures and write notes. Go see your dealers service department and discuss the issues with your unit. Set a service time up and let them fix the problems.

You are right, you paid a lot of money and deserve the unit you paid for. Keystone and your dealership should support you. And I believe will.

There was a person that did post about a month ago about a problem with the white material peeling from thier cabinet. I have not heard of that before or since before you.

I have a 05 31RQS and we had minor issues when I first got the unit. They were quickly fixed and I have not had a lick of trouble since. Most of the problems I caught during our PDI. A good thorough PDI pays off for sure.

Stick with it, keep us up to date on your progress!

I took a quick look at the Titan spec's and I agree with you. The TT has pushed all the limits for your truck. What is your GCVWR?

I would find it hard to resist not going back to the dealer and asking the individual what lead him/her to believe that your truck could properly tow the 31RQS and how they are going to correct a now potentially unsafe condition.

Eric

Eric


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You need to drive that travel trailer right to the door of the service dept with your list and tell them you don't want it back until all the issues are resolved AND you have a completely new set of cabinets. It sounds like something went wrong with the lamination process and I wouldn't settle with a fix. That is a foil wrap heat shrink process I think and so I would make sure I got it all brand new. Like someone said, be NICE, but firm. Just stress how much you love the trailer and how you just want what you believed you were getting. Don't threaten the lemon law thing, but DO keep all documentation. If after they fix you have the same issues, that might be the road you have to take, but for now, just get the issues resolved. As far as the truck goes, I guess that if you want to keep this trailer you are going to have to search for a more powerful horse eventually. Sorry about that. 
I hope everything is resolved real soon.

Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're having such problems. Obviously some units are better made than others. I can tell by your well written post that you are looking for solutions and not just venting. Hopefully the dealer proves to be a good resource with taking care of your problems. It can be very frustrating when your wife won't even camp any more. Well, maybe after a trip or two.







The others have already summed it up pretty well. I just want to wish you luck in fixing your camper and solving the towing issues. There are many dealerships that will sell something that could be unsafe just to make a buck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course if Gilligan built this one, you will want to see if your tank dump handles are mislabeled too!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Because most of your items are easily fixed I'll just focus on the topic that does worry me.

It sounds like you got a bad batch of cabinets. Sorry to hear that. We will sometimes hear of a bad "cabinet" (singular), but this is the first I have heard of all of them being bad.

The white cabinets are actualy very durable and wear/clean well. I don't know what your dealer/Keystone will propose to remedy this, and frankly it scares me a bit. Seems to me that they all may need to be replaced.

The way you describe it, it sounds like a flaw in the system when the laminate was applied. I don't believe there is any long term way to fix this. Only band-aid solutions. If the glue was wrong or mis-applied, or too much humidity in the plant allowing moisture under the laminate during application, then those cabinets will never be right. Not for any long term time anyway.

Again, this is just my opinion based on personal experience and hopefully I'm wrong.

Sorry about this grief. The Outbacks really are otherwise an excellent brand that I would buy again.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you got a lemon. All the problems you listed can (should) be fixed by your dealer. I have read about every one you have listed before but usually only one or two is found on a trailer. It is unfortunate that you had to experience them ALL on your new trailer. I'd be a little disgruntled if I was you too.

Tires...let me guess....Milestars, right?







I can't believe there are still dealers out there with these tires on their lots. Do a search on this forum (or any rving forum for that matter) for Milestars and you will see that you are not alone. Get all 5 of your tires replaced ASAP. Your dealer should have known about them already but if they didn't for some strange reason, one phone call to Keystone and they will have immediate authorization to replace all of them. I had my Milestars replaced with Maxxis tires and so far so good.

I also have the same problem with my cabinets. I don't see any problem with the doors though, just the frames....do you have problems with the doors too? I haven't spoken to my dealer about them yet but I assume they will have to be replaced and so that will be done after camping season is over for me.

Hang in there. Like I said, all these things can be repaired. Sorry, I can't offer any advice on the sway problem.

PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

jetjane said:


> I don't think you got a lemon. All the problems you listed can (should) be fixed by your dealer. I have read about every one you have listed before but usually only one or two is found on a trailer. It is unfortunate that you had to experience them ALL on your new trailer. I'd be a little disgruntled if I was you too.
> 
> Tires...let me guess....Milestars, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I do not have any issues with the cabinet doors. By looking at the doors, it almost appears that they are dipped or something. In any case, the process is different than the framing. I have a call into "Team Challenger", so I will let you know what they say, that is, if I get a call back. btw...thanks for the tip on the tires. I will make sure that I mention them to the rep.

On a side note, can someone tell me what DH and DW mean?...I know one is husband and one is wife, but not sure what the "D" stands for.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dear or Dumb.....................

your choice, depending to the mood!!!!









Welcome!

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> The smell will go away -- -- (and actually I miss the smell and the fuzzy feeling i use to get)


I have never laughed so hard in my life!!! Now how do I get popcorn pieces out of my keyboard?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear is what D stands for


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hillacious said:


> the first time I opened the slide out, it ripped the carpet,


This happened to me as well... I found that with the slide out, if you crawl underneath the slide and look at the screws that secure the floor to the slide walls, I found one screw that had pulled out, and was protruding low enough to grab the carpet and rip it. I just backed the offending screw out, and ran the next size larger up into the floor. Hope this helps... oh yeah, and welcome!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Because most of your items are easily fixed I'll just focus on the topic that does worry me.
> 
> It sounds like you got a bad batch of cabinets. Sorry to hear that. We will sometimes hear of a bad "cabinet" (singular), but this is the first I have heard of all of them being bad.
> 
> ...


We had similar problems with the cabinet frames (the dealer calls them "stiles") in ours. The dealer called Keystone and they replaced about 75% of them. We haven't had anymore problems with the rest of them except for two spots at the bottom of two cabinets.

We had to be pretty insistent with the dealer to get the fix made, but then our dealer's service dept. is a joke, and we have had to be very insistent about everything we have had fixed there.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Of course if Gilligan built this one, you will want to see if your tank dump handles are mislabeled too!










LMAO


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I do not have any issues with the cabinet doors. By looking at the doors, it almost appears that they are dipped or something. In any case, the process is different than the framing. I have a call into "Team Challenger", so I will let you know what they say, that is, if I get a call back. btw...thanks for the tip on the tires. I will make sure that I mention them to the rep.

On a side note, can someone tell me what DH and DW mean?...I know one is husband and one is wife, but not sure what the "D" stands for.








[/quote]

"D" = "Demented"

Hope this helps,

Reverie


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

When we were looking for trailers, we had a sales guy tell us according to 'the book' we could tow a 39 foot trailer with our 4Runner! Luckily I did my research on this forum before we went shopping and new he was full of it.

I think everyone has some problems with their new trailer. Once you have the dealer fix everything under warrant, you can enjoy it!

Bruce


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI, Terry!!
My name's Darlene, and I DEFINITELY got a lemon with my first OB, a 27RSDS, which I nick-named (The Leak Machine) because it leaked everywhere!! It was made peri-Katrina, and they were throwing them out the door without really doing quality control, in my opinion, as they were under contract and under tight time constraints.
Like someone else said, "You catch more bees with honey"...........my strategy was to make a list on my computer, with the date, make a copy for the dealership and keep it on file for myself. Making good notes is a must. I was FIRM but polite, and I think that's the key. The dealership wants repeat business and they DON'T want a bad service reputation, as people, generally, buy where they will get good service. It doesn't hurt to mention that you're a member of this forum, either, and will be sharing the results with hundreds of other OB owners!!








In my case, with that unit, I had to take it back the 3rd time...... and I had told the GM that I was going to be nice, unless I had to bring it back the 3rd time.........I got a free Ultra-Fab 3502 electric jack for the tongue, among other things for compensation. Also, if I'm not mistaken, you can ask for reimbursement for payments if it's in the shop for prolonged periods, if it's financed. It also helps to tell them you have a planned camping trip on a certain date, and already have reservations that are non-refundable to prevent them from keeping your unit on the back burner. Also, make an appointment with your service dept. and don't just show up. That WILL result in significant delays. With the long list of problems, if the service dept. doesn't put you in within a week, talk to the GM, and he will.
I, eventually, traded the 27RSDS and got a 31RQS. I've had little problems with the unit. Tip: Check the toilet seal on the "porcelain" toilet.......mine's had to be replaced twice, they were defective (now, that's NOT Keystone's fault). Also, keep an eye on the front roof, where it starts to drop down. Mine had to be removed and reglued, due to defective glue. But, remind the dealership you paid for a prep fee (probably $395), and their department failed to check the unit thoroughly. 
Like I said, be polite, but FIRM. Going in there ranting and raving will get you no where. Keep good documentation, including phone calls you make/receive, their time and context of what was said, until everything is straight. Also, keep ALL repair invoices on your unit, in case they don't do the job correctly, you have a paper back-up from them as proof that this has been addressed before.
Good luck!!
Darlene


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay, so I contacted "Team Challenger" yesterday regarding my issues. Thanks to all that pointed me in that direction!!!! It was actually the first time that I got to speak with someone about my problems. Anyway, Tim was very helpful and told me that Keystone would take care of all of the issues that I have. He apologized for the problems that I was having and reassured me that the 31RQS is a good reliable unit. He also explained to me that I need to exchange my MILESTAR tires ASAP.

I was pleasantly surprised at the response that I received from Tim. Now, I will have to call the dealer and try to get some answers as to how they sold me a TT that my TV cannot pull. Thanks to all for your help.

Terry


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Okay, so I contacted "Team Challenger" yesterday regarding my issues. Thanks to all that pointed me in that direction!!!! It was actually the first time that I got to speak with someone about my problems. Anyway, Tim was very helpful and told me that Keystone would take care of all of the issues that I have. He apologized for the problems that I was having and reassured me that the 31RQS is a good reliable unit. He also explained to me that I need to exchange my MILESTAR tires ASAP.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised at the response that I received from Tim. Now, I will have to call the dealer and try to get some answers as to how they sold me a TT that my TV cannot pull. Thanks to all for your help.
> 
> Terry


That's the ticket! Congrats for getting some answers to your problems.

Hang in there. It will work out in the end. We will be here for you to vent or ask questions or help you along the way.

Mark


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's great to hear. Everything will work out in the end. Aren't the folks on this site awesome!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

It seems that your problems may have been solved, for the trailer. I, too, have the 31 RQS (a 2008), but have been lucky so far. When we purchased it from Lakeshore we stayed the night and went through it top to bottom, side to side, and did it all over again. They were probably happy to see us go, but we probaby hit 90% of the problems. I didn't say 100% because I'm sure we missed something. However, I did find out from Keystone that I can take it to ANY Keystone dealer, not just an Outback dealer. So if you have any problems and it is still under warranty, find another dealer that will help you. Our OB dealer town is NOT one I want to go to (very small, undesirable looking dealership). Rather, there are few large dealerships that I have been told do great work.

About the TV, go BIG! I pull with a 2001 Suburban 2500 with the 8.1L and 4.10 gears. When the trailer is fully loaded, it is heavy. But as you know we can fit a family of 10 underneath in the storage, my wife keeps telling me we have more room and need to keep filling it! Anyway, even with this beast of a machine, I wish the engine was even bigger!

If you can afford it, sell the truck and get the 'burb. They stopped putting the 8.1L after the 2006 year so you will need to find a used one. Look on ebay, as they are hard to find. I talked to our mechanic and he said that if/when I need to rebuild, there is a company (can't remember the name) that sells new 8.1L's that have been modified/improved from the original. Any problems that have been found, they fix/redesign.

That's my long two cents. Don't get discouraged. Just listen to the advice of these OB'ers. They haven't failed me yet!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Terry,

I'm so glad to hear that Keystone listened and is going to make sure you're taken care of...
Please keep us posted on everything...especially the part where you rip the dealership a new one









I'm floored that Keystone is still putting the Milestar tires on their tt's


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!!!

Remember push the dealer to fix your problems and keep calling Keystone. If you keep the pressure on them your problem will be resolved sooner or later. This strategy worked for me!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome... and really, Congrats on the OB. All we be taken care of in time... except you'll need to do something about the Titan.
By the way... this is from a single guy... but I thought the "D" was supposed to mean







DARLING







. That's what they told me.









Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

So here is the update...

I took the tv and tt to the local concrete recycling plant and weighed the front axle (2980#), the tv with the tt attached (6460#), and then the tt and tv together (13780#). The tv GVWR is 6522, so the first problem that I see is that I am only 62 lbs shy of the GVWR and I do not have the DW, DS or a full tank of gas. The second problem that I see is that if I take the tv w/tt attached weight of 6460 minus the front axle weight of 2980, I end up with 3480# on the rear axle, or 500# more on the back axle. The GVCWR for the Titan is 15922 and the tt and tv combined is 13780, so I am okay there. But, its the GVWR that I am concerned about.

The Bottom Line:

I went out and started looking at a new tv last weekend. I found a Ford F350 CC 6.0 diesel powerstoke dually on Monday. I drove about 36 miles to the dealership on Tuesday evening to take it for a spin. The salesman let me take the tv home with me for a couple of days so I could hook up the tt and see how it pulled. Last night I hooked up the tt and took it for a ride...unbelievable! I knew that there would be a difference, but I did not realize how big of a difference it would be. I was tool'n down the road at 65 to 70 and I didn't even know the tt was behind me. I never lost sight of the rear of the tt either...straight as an arrow! Then I took the DW for a ride and she felt so comfortable in it. We started down the road and got up to about 65, normally she would have been holding for dear life and closing her eyes by 45mph, and she was like me and didn't even feel the tt behind us. So, today I become a proud owner of a new tv...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you could do it. I firmly believe you can't have a beefy enough TV. I know cause I'm on the edge.

Enjoy and the best of luck with it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So, today I become a proud owner of a new tv...


Man, I am so jealous!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats! I know how angry you were when this all started, but as you found out, everything was resolved.

Well done fellow Outbackers....another one saved!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Very Good! Outstanding!!!! Glad things worked out! I still remember the feeling going from my Silverado 1500HD to my Ford F-250 6.8L V-10. WOW, Wow Wow!! I know the feeling! congrats!!!!

Eric


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

First of all Welcome to Outbackers 
I am glad things worked out for you. Now go camping and enjoy and have fun.

Willie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Step 1: Buy Truck
Step 2: Buy Outback
Step 3: Realize you bought to much trailer 
Step 4: Buy new Truck
Step 5: Realize that new truck can tow a bigger trailer
Step 6: Go shopping for new bigger Outback!

Congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Step 1: Buy Truck
> Step 2: Buy Outback
> Step 3: Realize you bought to much trailer
> Step 4: Buy new Truck
> ...












hmmm. Wonder how the new Burb would handle a 31RQS


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> hmmm. Wonder how the new Burb would handle a 31RQS


Here we go again!!!


----------

